
Show HN: A Better Alternative to Font Awesome – Unicons - tarunmangukiya
https://iconscout.com/unicons/explore/line
======
KaoruAoiShiho
You should get a github, seriously the way I bookmark these things these days
is github stars.

~~~
tarunmangukiya
We've that here:
[https://github.com/iconscout/unicons](https://github.com/iconscout/unicons)
Btw, good idea to post GitHub here! Will do it next time :D

------
philipkiely
One thing I'm always interested in with products like this is the economics of
hosting a CDN of static assets for a large base of free users. How is it that
products like this, or like Font Awesome at a much larger scale, can support
the needs of so many free users? I understand that some free CDNs for open-
source libraries like Bootstrap operate based on in-kind donations from
hosting providers, but I still wonder how the model in general stays afloat.

------
mdszy
What makes this "better"?

~~~
russh
The license restrictions?

"No Unlawful Useused to create pornographic, libelous, obscene or defamatory
Material. No Commercial use of “Editorial Only” Items: You can not use content
marked "Editorial Only" for any commercial, promotional, advertorial,
endorsement, advertising or merchandising purpose. This type of content is not
model or property released and is intended to be used only in connection with
events that are newsworthy or of general interest."

~~~
stevenicr
Thank you for pointing this out, it took me a long time to find this (
[https://iconscout.com/licenses](https://iconscout.com/licenses) ) - and in
the process I became extremely confused about what license one gets when they
use the different plans (free, 69 per year, etc) -

What started out as, this might be cool - (I'm always looking for ways to
reduce size of fonts and icons!) - to how does this work? (tooltips would be
helpful for me, I have no idea what things are supposed to DO on this page,
like the bottom right and bottom left icons..) - I also could not find details
on how to use the code (where is the cdn / download css etc like font awesome
has)

After spending so much time trying to find the "how" \- and then looking for
the license restrictions, and seeing there are all kinds of other upsells and
more restrictions on uses - this won't be bookmarked or used by me or anyone I
know.

Not that this thing is bad - it may be great for some people for some reason -
there are many things that have those kinds of use restrictions that may be
useful for people, but will never be on my consider list.

~~~
tarunmangukiya
I think there's some confusion. Regrets for bad UX here.

All the Line icons are under Apache-2.0 License.
[https://github.com/iconscout/unicons](https://github.com/iconscout/unicons)

PS: We're always free for Open Source.

~~~
stevenicr
thanks for chiming in on this - so the unicons can be used on anything? and
the other products who guys sell... stock photos? can't be used on sex sites?

I have an open, as in free to use sex chat site, it's not overly pornographic,
but vimeo refused and refunded my pro account because of one hardcore solo sex
pic on the second page of the site -

So I am used to looking for issues.. when I started using fontello to snipe
pieces of font awesome and such I deployed that custom icon and font code to a
half dozen adult web sites within a month.. so if your service would leave us
with any kind of complaints in the future, please inform now - I would hate to
run into the same issue I ran into with another company in India - RtMedia -
where we spent considerable time and a bit of money merging sites with their
code.. and now they won't take support tickets on a problem plugin since it's
an adult site - (they have changed terms to be more restrictive since when we
first started using them) \- so now I have some serious problems with photo
galleries and other things that would not be an issue if I skipped using them
and instead went with the one 'competitor' that does not have the same issues.

This is not a complaint - it's totally cool to do whatever you want to do with
your stuff, just curious what possible problems could arise. thanks for
looking out.

The ux did get quite confusing - what stuff is available, what stuff is
included with different prices - and there appears to be separate issue with
licensing depending not on what products you offer, or which plan someone
signs up for, but also where the products are to be placed?

I remember something similar with fotolia, which has been aquired and ruined
by adobe - so maybe the internet archive can show the kind of ux they had and
may be helpful?

I think it was pay for use (like on a web site, banner ad, etc), pay extra for
put assets into a product to sell (like software for sale)- and pay much extra
for license to use on physical merchandise for sale. Maybe three checkboxes to
choose the use before adding to cart? Barely remember, it's been a long while.

I think using the term open source is not always good for people- as there are
different definitions it seems.. like is it free? or is it open source to see
but not free to use.. or. I'm using open source software on my sex chat site
(wordpress) and it's free to use - so it's kind of that.. but you can't open
up the database and look at private messages.

I dunno, maybe you are trying to put your products only in software for sale
and not advertisements or web sites in general. Not sure, hope these thoughts
help.

